# Place to catch trout all year in Southeast MI



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any streams or rivers in southeast, MI that hold trout all year.

-Thanks a ton!
_bntz313_


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

bntz313 said:


> I was wondering if there are any streams or rivers in southeast, MI that hold trout all year.
> 
> -Thanks a ton!
> _bntz313_


 Ruby Red Rainbows. But they taste like crap.http://www.local.com/details/Wyandotte-MI/Weyand-Fisheries-Inc-5177785.aspx :lol:


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

What was the link to? I'm not looking to eat them, just have a good ol'time catching. I always out back whatever I catch.

Thanks Michigander1 you've been TONS! of help.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a link to Weyands fish market.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

bntz313 said:


> I was wondering if there are any streams or rivers in southeast, MI that hold trout all year.
> 
> -Thanks a ton!
> _bntz313_


there are a few rivers in the area that receive annual plantings of trout but most are closed this time of year, you'll have to wait til spring. check the dnr website for rivers and their regs.


----------

